# The Intel® Chopper, A Beast Machine



## readermaniax (Aug 13, 2007)

*maxupload.com/img/D2BFB0A4.jpg​ Intel and Orange County Choppers* (OCC) Teamed up and creted one of the meanest bikes ever built. The Intel Chopper
 More Info and Pictures After The Jump.

This Chopper has a four cylinder dual V-twin motors compined with Intel® quad-core processors enable a new level of performance. Four Intel processing cores create a compute density that is unsurpassed in performance/watt efficiency and stability.
*maxupload.com/img/85D6B921.jpg​ The Chopper’s central management console is controlled through the SwitchBack* PC, the world’s first rugged, ultra-mobile personal computer (UMPC) from Black Diamond Advanced Technology*, an Intel® Communications Alliance (ICA) member, featuring Intel® Celeron® processor platform technology. A kind of a tablet Pc it can be de-attached from the chopper and used as a all different computer tablet.
*maxupload.com/img/9C2D4D89.jpg​ This chopper has no rear view mirrors, replacing this are 2 cameras which give the video out in the central controller.
 No Worries If you loose the keys, Because this chopper really has no keys. All you have to do to start the machine is just put your thumb on the finger print reader and the beast will start.
*maxupload.com/img/F5761D5B.jpg​ *maxupload.com/img/40417BFC.jpg​ ​ [Official Website]​


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

Wondering why s18 didn't created  this thread.Is it for real,can i expect Trucks from AMD.


----------



## Anindya (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats the price yaar?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

its a 4 cylinder Monster  (Quad Core???)

i guess the rider will have lot of pain in MP , coz riding this bike will be equal of riding a horse (splits) .


ride this thing for an hour & get your arse & **** burnt


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

This will be my next upgrade.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

see this *ignite.intel.com/switchback/

even the 8 bit games (old school console games) had better sounds.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

looks like a rendered image! and look at the seat.. my cycle seat was more comfortable!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> looks like a rendered image!


no d00d it is 4 real
click covered it dis friday/sat

as 4 d seat, Yup! ergononics is a concept d Teutul family does not give ne considerstion 2 while designing der bike seats

[been watchin d proggy 4 2 yrs now and d same old story, kik-azz choppers azz-kikin seats]


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 14, 2007)

Im So Much In Love With The Satan


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2007)

amazing bike....!!!!!


----------



## rayne (Aug 15, 2007)

this is the dumbest idea!
someone kick paul jr. that must be his idea *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

which co built the engine?

can i ask the mileage ?


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha..
Mileage?
I guess if u Buy sumin like this u wont worry abt the mileage.. LOL


----------



## slugger (Aug 16, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> which co built the engine?



the V-Quad engine has been designed by *Nelson Engineering* which in turn is a derivative of a Harley Davison engine


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

looks as if the bike parts are made of parts from some alluminium heatsink and al heatpipes.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope its not running Windows....imagine getting a BSOD just when you are about to cross the finish line...


----------

